# [SOLVED] BSOD 8e error



## rerun1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been watching this forum and it's helped but still not resolved. I often get the following error and my PC is locked up ....

BCCode 1000008e BCP1:C0000005 BCP2:806E694F BCP3:A9B9EB8
BCP4:00000000 OSver:5_1_2600 SP3_0 Product:256_1

I have dump files but don't understand what their telling me. I've run memtest OK and have windbg.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD 8e error*

what
cpu
video card
m/b
power supply
brand
wattage
turn the auto reboot off and post the bsod error message in full
control panel/sysytem/advanced/startup and recovery settings
and untick the auto reboot box
did you run memtest on 1 stick at a time


----------



## rerun1 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 8e error*

PC specs.....
MB ASUS P5N32-SLI
CPU Q6700
MEM 4-OCZ 1mb Vista upgrade (2 matched sets)\
P/S Antec 550watt
Vid 2 8600GTX in SLI
Antec P180 case
Dual boot XP on 2 SATA 320 raid 0 and Vista Ultimate 64 on 2 SATA 500 raid 0

I ran memtest on each pair, not each stick and I ran it in both slot pairs.

I did set to stop on BSOD but the only unique information on it is the error codes posted. There is no other information about the error (strange?)

windbg talks about date stamp on filtmgr.sys. It's different than other XP systems but I understand it can be depending on drivers and the like.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD 8e error*

took some finding this is for a single card
Specifications

Performance
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
575 MHz GPU
128 Pixel Pipelines
400 MHz RAMDAC

Memory
768 MB, 384 bit DDR3
1800 MHz (effective)
84.4 GB/s Memory Bandwidth

Interface
PCI-E 16X
DVI-I, DVI-I, HDTV
SLI Capable

Resolution & Refresh
240 Hz Max Refresh Rate
2048 x 1536 x 32bit x85Hz Max Analog
2560 x 1600 Max Digital

Requirements
Minimum of a 450 Watt power supply.
(Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 28 Amp Amps.)
you look to be well underpowered
sometimes 8e is video drivers while your waiting for the error to come up reinstall them
in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## rerun1 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 8e error*

That certainly seems obvious enough to miss. I will strip it down to essentials and see if the problem persists. Excellent suggestion but I question why when I boot to Vista I have no problem.

I've also been suspecious of drivers and reinstalled different versions of nforce and video drivers. One interesting note.... I can boot the PC on XP and selected shut down before logging in and still get the BSOD. 

I'll repost after trying your suggestions.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD 8e error*

when reinstalling the video drivers in xp
in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## rerun1 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 8e error*

Interesting with dual boot Vista controls boot and I'm only able to go into safe mode with Vista, not XP where the BSOD is. Can you provide a source that is skilled at reading dump files?


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 8e error*

*Welcome to TSF....*

If you can post the dump files there are people here that are skilled at reading them.....


----------



## rerun1 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 8e error*

Thanks for your assistance, some dump file included.


----------

